# Fun in the new yard



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Snapped some pictures this morning while all four were enjoying their new yard...I'll get some inside pictures soon I'm sure. I've just been doing a lot more organizing and a lot less picture taking this week.

























































































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Great Pics! Loooks like they've got a big ole yard there to call their own :cheers:


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Yep they do have a good size yard, but they always insist on playing by the fence line. There is a trailer park on one side of us so they like to watch everyone coming in and out. Plus one of our two neighbors has 3 little yappers, so Gem runs up and down the fence line wagging her tail while they run after her barking.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I didn't realize till we actually moved in that there is a dog door that leads from inside the house to the 5 x 10 kennel outside. Their dog must have been small though because it is more of a cat door for us lol. Gem will crawl through if the back door is shut and she wants outside, but there is no way Deuce will fit.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

So this obviously wasn't taken in the yard, but I didn't want to start a whole new thread to share more pictures. I guess I should have chose a better title. Well I had to share this one, they don't lay together very often anymore.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I just love Deuce's markings. He looks like a red panda  Both your dogs come to think of it. Love those piebalds!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks so much for the pictures in your new yard T.C. they both look like they are having a blast together. Love the last one of the two of them chillin' after a fun day.

Joe


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

So jealous of your yard! They look like they are settling in nicely! The pack looks great 

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuses the typos


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

I love it! They look very happy.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Awww that one if them laying next to eachother is just awesome! So cute! And I agree, Deuce looks like a panda it's pretty awesome. 

And they cats look pretty please with the new home as well!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Great to see them enjoying their new yard. It must be a relief for you to know they are in a safe place now!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

-Thanks Carriana I have to admit that I have an obsession with piebalds of any species lol. Deuce has more of an Irish pattern but I really love that too!

-Thanks Joe, I love sharing pictures of my pups

-Aw thank you Ames, we are loving it here! They settled in right away

-Thanks Kai, they seem very happy here

-Thank you Coach, I love that one too! I think my husband did a pretty good job picking Deuce for his first dog The cats are loving the extra space. I think Bandit loves all the storage shelves for him to climb the best, and cracker is super happy having access to the fenced backyard through his kitty door

- Yes DickyT it is such a relief!!! It was so horrible thinking someone would harm my dogs just because they know my dogs mean the world to me. My dogs are my life so that situation was extremely stressful, but it makes me even more thankful to be here. Even the pups seem more relaxed now

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

They really enjoy the big new comfy couches too!

























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Awwwww love that last one!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Me too I thought they were being cute so I had to sneak a picture real quick lol. He always has to love on them first thing when he gets home from work. Deuce first, Gem second, then me lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

wow, looks like a great yard you found yourself. 

Dog looks happy.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks Katey

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Yesterday evening the pups and I walked the trail that goes along the freeway. I got to thinking that it had been a while since I got their weight, so we made a stop about a mile in to use the scale in the waiting area of the crappy vet connected to petsmart.
My boy Deuce is down to 78.9 lbs, and my little Gemini is now an even 60 lbs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

They're looking great TC!!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Love the expressions on their face in the first picture. Good looking pair. Thanks for sharing with us T.C.

Joe


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Some pictures I took yesterday








































I still need to have the husband take pictures of Gemini while we do flirt pole, it's so hard for me to get good action shots by myself. Deuce hates having his picture taken so it is hard to get good pictures of him no matter what he is doing.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Aw so cute thy love their yard!!! I hear you all my pics i take suck when I'm playing with Mel lol never get good ones


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

Beautiful dogs (and cats)! It looks like everyone is QUITE comfortable!!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

ames said:


> Aw so cute thy love their yard!!! I hear you all my pics i take suck when I'm playing with Mel lol never get good ones


Ugh, doesn't it suck? I hate it! Deuce will be doing the cutest thing or look so proud, but as soon as he notices I'm trying to take a picture he starts looking all sad like I beat him or something.



Jazzy&Veronica said:


> Beautiful dogs (and cats)! It looks like everyone is QUITE comfortable!!


Thank you very much Yes they are very comfortable in their new house and back yard!


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

I love the photos. I can't wait for the day when I have my own big yard for the pups.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks We don't have a super huge yard, but it's good enough for us. It would be nice to eventually put up a wooden fence, you can probably see in some of my pictures that we don't have the greatest view. We are not a big fan of neighbors! lol


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm sure you guys are sick of seeing pictures of these two, I just love them


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

great pics! Very pretty crew you have


----------

